
Show HN: Abot Anonymous Messaging for Slack is now free for educational purposes - pawurb
https://abot.app/
======
pawurb
A few university teachers are already using the app to facilitate and
encourage asking of the "stupid" questions during remote learning. I've
decided to make the app totally free for educational purposes. Just reach out
to get permanent free access.

